# womans broadhead?



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

the girlfriend is shooting at about 35# with a 23 inch draw. im looking for a broadhead for her cut on contact preferably. i was looking at the magnus stingers but id like to here others opinions thank you!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Montecs or muzzys hands down...I'd try to work with her as much as possible in order to get the draw weight up at least 5 pounds...maybe its just me but I wouldn't be comfortable letting anybody I know hunt at less than 40#...if she does, make sure all shots are within 20 yards


----------



## rob0311 (May 11, 2012)

2nd that 40# minimun although my nephew took a doe at 18yds with 35# and muzzy 3 blade. my girlfriend started out 2 years ago under 40#. i actually would turn her limbs 1/4 turn every few days when she wasnt home. before she knew what happened shes up to 54# and i have her shooting montec g5's. last year she got her first buck at 15yds with a pass through 10 ring shot. she never knew i was making her draw more. she never even noticed it. keep her shooting and her muscles will get better. dont over do the shooting. sore muscles develop bad form. we would shoot about 20 shots a few times a week in the summer. shes confident out to 30 yds now when before i could watch her arrow lose energy at 15 yds they were dropping to the ground. have her practice from a stand also. get her used to different angles. the reward of having her call you on the phone at prime time so excited because she shot a deer, it will put a huge smile on your face. my girlfriend dont even like using a gun for anything now. she says it too easy. good luck!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

my wife used muzzys for years. very accurate broadhead. fly very well. but not great blood trails. she now shootsa xbow /rage broad heads. great blood trails now


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

I'd hunt with stone "indian heads" before I shot a Muzzy broadhead... Worst brand on the market IMO.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

ya ima try to get her shooting more. and i aint expecting her to shoot father than 20 yards. personally i dont want her to being that its her first year. for broadheads i want a 2 blade. and like antihuntersloveme but in different brands i will not let her shoot anything from g5. cant stand them


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

I was going to suggest a 2 blade for her draw weight...it will get way better penetration than any 3 blade or mechanical...as far as G5 goes, I shoot T3's and love the devastating blood trails they leave...also, you'd be pretty hard pressed to find a better fixed blade than the Montecs or Muzzys besides Thunderheads, although I have heard good things about Magnus Buzzcuts...uncle Ted likes em, what more could you want?!

Plus, G5 is a Michigan based company outta Grand Ledge so even more reason to support them! Although I am getting fed up with having to continuously wait on the release of their Havoc bh...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Magnus hands down. Either the 85 or 100gr versions. Provided the bow is setup correctly, they fly fantastic and with a no questions asked lifetime warranty how can you go wrong? Scary sharp including the back edge of the blade so be careful. 2 or four blade doesn't really matter as the bleeder is very small.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Uncle ted shoots muzzys now.

My wife has fallen in love with Muzzy Phantoms. Cut on contact and a huge 4-blade cut diameter. Great penetration with no loss in effectiveness to cause severe hemorrhaging. At 254fps at 26.5/45 out of her PSE Stilleto, its easy to get fixed heads to fly with field points.. especially with shield cut feathers. 

Live from the stand...


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Plus, G5 is a Michigan based company outta Grand Ledge so even more reason to support them! 

They are in Memphis, MI


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

454casull said:


> Magnus hands down. Either the 85 or 100gr versions. Provided the bow is setup correctly, they fly fantastic and with a no questions asked lifetime warranty how can you go wrong? Scary sharp including the back edge of the blade so be careful. 2 or four blade doesn't really matter as the bleeder is very small.


X2!


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol my bad, I'm thinking of Shappell! Regardless, G5 is still a Michigan company


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

kneedeep said:


> Plus, G5 is a Michigan based company outta Grand Ledge so even more reason to support them!
> 
> They are in Memphis, MI


I was just going to say that...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

Magnus, I have hunted with Magnus for years, I have tried other broad heads but keep going back to Magnus. Very good broadhead and very sharp.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

I would suggest Steelforce original fixed blades for her setup. Either 75 grain 2 blade, or the 85 grain 4 blade. Cutting diameter is only 7/8", but they fly like fieldpoint and provide very good penetration. I shot them for years out of my Mathews, and continue to now with my recurve.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

You could also consider Thunderhead 75's. My daughter took a doe with just under 40 pounds at 12 years of age and had a pass through. I limited her to 10-15 yards though at that poundage. 20 yards in my opinion would be pushing it with 35 pounds.
<----<<<


----------



## johnathan.beebe (Feb 6, 2013)

ya shes not shooting anything pased 20 yards but ima get her poundage up. seeming that its her first year i dont expect or want her shooting passed 20 yards. she would have to jump in weight dramatically and would have to shoot really close groups


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

Muzzys hands down for a cut on contact head.. they even have pink ones for women too!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> I'd hunt with stone "indian heads" before I shot a Muzzy broadhead... Worst brand on the market IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


have shot muzzy since there has been muzzy, never had an issue....

even a good broadhead won't make up for a bad shot..


----------



## backwoodsgirl (Aug 28, 2013)

Those were my specs when I first started hunting, and 85gr Slick Tricks did the job every time. To this day I still shoot them but in the 100gr Mag.


----------



## falconsgolie30 (Jun 7, 2013)

With a low draw weight bow i would recomend a magnus 2 blade. great broad head that is extremly durable. I have also heard magnus has great warranties on their broad heads as well


----------



## jafurnier (Jun 7, 2008)

I find this question interesting. 

Thirty years ago the best bows had no more KE than today's women's bows. So whatever style we used to use...will work great.

I remember chronographing my daughter's 25 lb bow a few years ago. The thing had cams. Shot as fast as my old Bear Whitetail and Darton MX45!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Any cut on contact will work fine. Just my opinion but I think forcing even 5 more pounds could potentially result in less accuracy and at 35-40lb accuracy is more important than brand of head or even number of blades.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

johnathan.beebe said:


> ya shes not shooting anything pased 20 yards but ima get her poundage up. seeming that its her first year i dont expect or want her shooting passed 20 yards. she would have to jump in weight dramatically and would have to shoot really close groups



I would suggest what was said earlier...gradually turn up the poundage without her knowing In no time with regular practice poundage will be no issue.


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

jafurnier said:


> I find this question interesting.
> 
> Thirty years ago the best bows had no more KE than today's women's bows. So whatever style we used to use...will work great.
> 
> ...


It always amazes me when I watch my wife shoot her little 40# Browning micro adrenilin/PSE duel cam bow it will flat [no pun intended]sling an arrow she is using one to 25 yds.

I remember some older bows I have had where you had to have a 10,20,30,40,50 etc etc pin..


----------

